# btech confusion



## setanjan123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Guys i was wondering how much programming part is there in WBUT syllabus in IT stream. Im just in 1st year. I knw in 2nd year there is C. But is there java,sql etc or that is in CSE? What is the main diff b/w CSE and IT when it comes down to programming?


----------



## seamon (Aug 9, 2014)

I heard CSE is superior to IT.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 10, 2014)

I am doing B. Tech in CSE under WBUT now in the 4th year. Programming part is ample in IT. You will get to know C and JAVA. In CSE, there is VHDL programming also(3rd year) and MS Visual C++. I will ask some of my college mates and try to provide more information to you.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 10, 2014)

itsakjt Ok thanx  ive heard there is very little diff. The low level stuff is more in CSE i guess. In IT they teach the management stuff instead.

- - - Updated - - -

I do plan to learn from the net but if there is ample coding then i can atleast enjoy my btech course otherwise its  boring.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 10, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> itsakjt Ok thanx  ive heard there is very little diff. The low level stuff is more in CSE i guess. In IT they teach the management stuff instead.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I do plan to learn from the net but if there is ample coding then i can atleast enjoy my btech course otherwise its  boring.



Oh yeah, there is ample coding.


----------

